# where to buy - Melanus or Hoeven's Wrasse?



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if there are any stores in the GTA with Melanus or Hoeven's Wrasses for sale? I'd like to try one for Flatworm control, but they seem to be difficult to find.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

SUM usually has them in stock, there are some there now. Also known as a Christmas wrasse.


----------



## gnicholls7 (Jan 9, 2008)

Chris S said:


> SUM usually has them in stock, there are some there now. Also known as a Christmas wrasse.


Is the common name "Christmas Wrasse" used for several different fish? I ask, as Google seems to point to Thalassoma trilobatum when you perform a search for "Christmas Wrasse".
I'm looking specifically for a Halichoeres melanurus - common name Melanus or Hoeven's Wrasse. I think it is also called the Tail-Spot Wrasse. Can you tell me which of these are presently in stock at SUM?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Christmas wrass is used for a bunch of similar wrasses (fortunatly, most are excellent at pest control, like the Melanurus). This is the specific wrasse I am referring too.

Also usually a few other "variants" of these. Excellent for flatworm control, as are the spotted mandarins.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

gnicholls7 said:


> Is the common name "Christmas Wrasse" used for several different fish? I ask, as Google seems to point to Thalassoma trilobatum when you perform a search for "Christmas Wrasse".
> I'm looking specifically for a Halichoeres melanurus - common name Melanus or Hoeven's Wrasse. I think it is also called the Tail-Spot Wrasse. Can you tell me which of these are presently in stock at SUM?


I got my Melanurus wrasse from SUM. Last time they were nice and big, more than double the size of what you can find at Big Als.


----------

